# Loy Brydon



## AWP (Oct 26, 2009)

Sunday, Loy Brydon passed away. He was a 5th Group alumni from Vietnam, prior to that he was one of the original 13 Golden Knights. If you ever jumped a parachute with a TU modification, thank Loy Brydon, the TU was his brain-child in 1960. He also helped design the first piggyback parachute container in 1964. US Parachute Association D-12 (mine is 20712 to put things into perspective), he would receive their Lifetime Acheivement award in 1993.

A pioneer.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 26, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 26, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.  Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP Brother!

(Indeed I have jumped the TU modification parachute!)


----------



## tova (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP


----------



## FNULNU (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP warrior


----------



## Teufel (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in peace.
Thank you for making jumping safer.
Blue Skies.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2009)

A true pioneer. 

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 28, 2009)

Rest Easy.....Blue Skies.


----------

